# My Beautiful Red Setter



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

My Beautiful Red Setter Miller. 9 years

In October Miller was hit by a Car and went right under.
He was taken to the Vets no broken bones just a few cuts and bruising. He had a small cut on the top of his head which healed quickly. Took him back for check up and everything was ok.

Before Xmas a good friend was at our home and he attack him, he didn't bite but held on to his wrist and was very aggressive until he was pulled off. I talked to the vet and he gave me some tablets for 10 days.

No change at home he was still the quite loveable dog that slepted by my chair and loved to have me scratch his back. Never once did he do anything wrong in the house not even as a puppy.Grandkids loved him and played with him, went for ride on his back. Last summer roll on the grass with him.

On Tuesday afternoon a neighbors child was out playing and he bite him on the arm. The boy was 9 and he said that he didn't do any thing to him.
We couldn't take the change and we had to do the right thing and put him down.

As all Dog and Cat lover know we heartbroken. We miss him he was like a human. We talked Irish to him and he knew what we were saying. He would sing every time Emmerdale came on and then sat up as if to say I a big Boy.

The Vet now thinks that he had more injuries to his head than we realised.

Our Lovely Miller is gone.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sian

As painful as it is, I think you did the right thing.
Sorry you've lost a family member.

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sian,

Our thoughts are with you,losing your boy under such circumstances after what you went through with his accident aswell,i am so sorry.

I know how empty your hearts and your house must be.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

As you all probably know I too have an Irish, so I really feel for you both, to lose a dog under these circumstances is devastating, but to see such a gentle, happy breed of dog 'turn' must be doubly so, so out of character, poor Miller he must have been a very confused boy towards the end, and at least you had the courage and love to do the right thing.
I hope you can gain some comfort from that fact.
Helen and Jess


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Sian

How brave !
my thoughts are with you, dont know whether I would have the courage.

Hope I dont have to find out.

God bless you and Miller


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is very sad. Obviously not the poor old dogs fault but what choice did you have. I will not have anymore animals because I get too upset when things go wrong or they die. And coming up to retirement I could not afford the thousands I have paid out over the years in Vet bills.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news Sian

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As present dog owners and previous red setter owners, our thoughts are with you. Its hard losing a member of your family.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nora & Neil,

I sympathise with that tough decision, but it is dog owners' last responsibility not to shirk. 

If it is any consolation, we have seen how a dog in pain (though we didn't appreciate it at the time) started to behave more aggressively to strangers while remaining perfectly normal to family. We like to think we would be more attuned to it next time, but who knows. When it became clear after the event how much pain she must have been suffering, it humbled us that her desire to please her family shone through the pain that must have been irritating her. Which of us can claim we haven't snapped when drained by constant pain?

It leaves a heck of a hole. We laugh how dogs love routine, but we love their predictable anticipation and response to that routine. The only cure we found was to get another, but never expect it to be a replacement; just different 

Dave


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

How very sad, so sorry. I'm sure that it will have had a very good life.

We have always had dogs, we used to have 2 - Sadie and Gemma. They both had to be put down within 10 months of each other (kidney and liver failure). We were sure that Gemma just wanted to go, she always looked lost without Sadie.
We vowed that we would never have dogs again, as the pain of losing them was too great. We managed about 18 months, are lives and home didn't seem the same without one.

So we got our Callie, from rescue. She was dumped in the road as a very small puppy. She is a very nervous dog, but gorgeous and very friendly.









I know it is painful, we still think of Sadie and Gemma, but it does get better with time.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi nora and Neil

I read your post and I cried. Last February I had to have a dog put to sleep. I stayed with him and he went to sleep in my arms. I will always be haunted by it but I had to stay with him. I said I could never have another dog. I had my lovely boy cremated and his ashes returned to me.

Weeks later, I felt so sad without a dog. I had Jenny (the female) but missed having two about.

I contacted the rescue society and met Oscar a few weeks later. More details on our website www.irizar.co.uk

I brought him home and the rest is history

At the time of losing my dog, my dad said to me "I know you are sad. He would not want to see you sad. A little bit of pain now is a very small price to pay for the love and happiness the dog had brought."

At the time, it made no sense, but it does now.

Think of all the wonderful times you had and you will know when and if the time is right for another. Not to replace your friend, but to live alongside you and chew the cupbaords, eat the Xmas trifle before the guests arrive and so on!

Rapide561


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Nora+Neil, I know how you feel folks,I had an American pit bull,he was a pet,we all loved him,I took him off someone who intended to use him in dog fighting,anyway,scumbags broke into my house,they poisoned him first,they knew they would have to if they wanted to get into my house,they did not kill him but I wish they had,they did so much damage I had to have him put down,he was fourteen,filling up as I write this,we were all devastated,one consolation,if it is a consolation, I got the name of one scumbag and i can assure you he will never forget the night he came calling to my house.On the brighter side I think I am ready for another dog,thinking about an immal terrier,might come over to Wicklow in the summer for a look at them,sorry for you trouble, slan, jim, scotland


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Always a sadness when a close friend has to leave.

The current incumbent is the fourth dog from the rescue home.So i think i know how you feel.

Chin up.

Nick


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

How very sad, I'm crying for you and Miller. However he had a wonderful life I'm sure and very loved. Remember all the good times. The pain will fade in time but Miller will never be forgotten.

We used to have 3 dogs............it was very sad as each one died, one suddenly, heard her cry out at midnight and in 1/2 hour she had died but at least we were by her side. Probably a massive heart attack, she had had an operation about a month before but only minor. It took a very long time for us to get over her loss but we were lucky to still have 2 others at that stage. Now though we have only one , Jabulile, a gorgeous Springer Spaniel, we rescued her at 6 months and the two old girls accepted her and her nonsense, she thought she was the boss right from the word GO! Jabulile is now 8, 9 this year, how the time flies!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nora & Neil,

So sorry to here your sad news it is so hard to lose a loyal friend and compainion.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Mora & Neil, sorry to hear your sad news. We've previously always had English Bull terriers. After the last one Bosun had put down, he had an incurable cancer & was in pain, I swore never to have another. We adopted a cat, Mollie she did belong to my daughter. We've had her for 16 years, she's still acts like a kitten. I'm dreading the time when she eventually goes, hopefully it will be some time before that happens.


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Nora & Neil, We know just how you are feeling and commiserate with you.
We lost our 15 year old tri-colour Sheltie and vowed never to get another because of the pain. It took twelve years and then we got another brilliant Sheltie who is 8 this year. We have enjoyed every moment and he's with us wherever we go. However we still dread a repeat of losing another dog.
Don 'n' Jean


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Sad to hear of your loss.

I am neither a dog lover nor a dog hater ( my wife and 4 kids were the dog lovers in our household and had 4 cocker spaniels + 4 cats + 3 horses that all lived for 15yrs+) but I do admire your courage in doing what your conscience dictated.

Texas


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who feels our pain.

He is still around I hear his tail hitting the floor in the morning waiting to be let out,and he would come to the door and give one bark to let us know he was back.

I know in my heart that we did the right thing.

We had him 9 years. Got him the year after a death in the family.He gave us the will to live and was a true friend to all the family. Neigbours cried when I told then. Everyone just loved him.

I'm sorry but we couldn't go through this again. 
When you a dog or cat lover as we have been. Our cat was 18 when she died, our other 2 dogs was 12 and 19. They had a good life.

Miller will never be forgotten and always loved and I sure he is running in rich green pastures somewhere in the sky with our beloved Adrian.

God bless everyone for your kindness.


----------

